# Changing Vertical to Horizontal B & S 8 HP Shaft



## smoore68 (May 19, 2008)

OK Husband wants to put a vertical shaft 8 HP B & S motor to replace a horizontal shaft. The motor is bad and he has a good vertical to replace it on an old troy tiller. Can he make a new oil drain hole? Any other ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can't run an engine that was designed to be operated in a vertical position, in a horizontal position. Oil distribution is not the same for the two engines. If you can mount the engine in the position it was designed for and connect whatever drive you have to the shaft then it can be done. I am not sure how you could anchor a vertical shaft engine to a tiller frame as there are no horizontal mounting bosses on the crankcase, they are on the oil sump.


----------



## smoore68 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks, Oil distribution was supposed to be added in my first question also. We are just having so much trouble with the original 8 HP Engine on it. He can get it started, but it quickley dies. Seems to be getting good fuel supply.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it starts and dies, it could be a carburetor related issue. May have a restriction in the main jet or nozzle. Old gas can also cause this, so make sure the gas is fresh. It may need the carburetor taken down and cleaned.


----------



## smoore68 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks, but he changed the gas before starting and cleaned the carb. He is actually very mechanical but this has him stumped. He cleaned and adjusted the carb to no avail. Gardening season is on us and no tiller!


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Did he clean or replace the brass jets in the carb ? Does the engine have a fuel pump on it ? has he cleaned and replace the diaphrams in that ?


----------

